# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products تحديثات :  [Micro-Box][ AIO 2.0 online ! - NEW ACTIVATION ALCATEL MTK - 15000 PID SUPPORTED ! ]

## hassan riach

*MICRO-BOX AIO v2.0 UPDATE !!  
ALCATEL MTK  
Added Unlimited calculation for ALL MTK phones :*   
By IMEI + PID ( over *15 000 PID* SUPPORTED ) 
OT-090
OT-103
OT-104
OT-105
OT-106
OT-108
OT-109
OT-112
OT-140
OT-150
OT-203
OT-203E
OT-204
OT-205
OT-206
OT-208
OT-209
OT-213
OT-216
OT-222
OT-223
OT-250
OT-252
OT-255
OT-300
OT-301
OT-303
OT-305
OT-306
OT-315M
OT-355
OT-355D
OT-360
OT-363
OT-380
OT-383
OT-505
OT-505K
OT-508
OT-543
OT-565
OT-565K
OT-600
OT-606
OT-660
OT-706
OT-708
OT-710
OT-710K
OT-799
OT-800
OT-802
OT-803
OT-806
OT-807
OT-808
OT-813
OT-880
OT-AM01
OT-F330
OT-I606
OT-I650
OT-I780
OT-I802
OT-I880
OT-I898
OT-S521
OT-S621
OT-S626
OT-V345
OT-V570 
By IMEI only : 
B331
C551
C552
C652
C700
C701
C707
C717
C750
C820
C825
E101 flip
Elle N°3
MANDARINA DUCK
MISS SIXTY
PLAYBOY
S215
S218
S220L (modem)
S319
S320
S321
S520
S853
V670
V770
vm621i
X020 (modem)
X030x (modem)
X060S (modem)
X070S (modem)
X080S (modem)
X100X (modem)
X200S (modem)
X200X (modem)
X210S (modem)
X210x (modem)
X215S (modem)
X225L (modem)
X225S (modem)
X228L (modem)      
You can take software here directly ! 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
or from support !!   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

متابعة ممتازة
 بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## Zeagy

بارك الله فيك

----------

